# investir (un lieu)



## ochobre8

Hola,

quelqu'un pourrait m'aider à traduire "investir un lieu" dans le sens l'occuper alors qu'il est inoccupé pour y exercer une activité par exemple... (investir un ancien gymnase pour en faire une salle d'expo.. ) ou similaire
Solo se me ocurre "ocupar" y no me gusta mucho

Gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Puedes utilizar "*adueñarse" *de un lugar aunque "ocupar" también me parece válido.
No olvidemos que en España al "squatter" se le llama "okupa".


----------



## Lexinauta

Hola:
Si entiendo bien tu pregunta, se puede decir: 'destinar un antiguo gimnasio a sala de exposición' o también 'convertir ... en ...'


----------



## Marvelshine

Hola

Podrías utilizar "acondicionar"


----------



## Paquita

Creo que en "investir" hay un matiz "militar" que no encontramos en convertir, acondicionar... Me gusta mucho "adueñarse"



> INVESTIR2, verbe trans.
> *A. −* *Qqn investit qqc.* Entourer de troupes, de façon à couper toute communication avec l'extérieur. Synon. _assiéger, cerner, encercler._ *1.* [L'obj. désigne un objectif milit.] _Investir une citadelle, une place forte._ _Sighebert envoya d'abord une partie de ses troupes investir la place de Tournai et en commencer le siège _(Thierry, _Récits mérov., _t. 2, 1840, p. 51). _Les corps d'armée de Larminat et de Monsabert achèvent d'investir Toulon _(De Gaulle, _Mém. guerre,_ 1959, p. 287) : Cette armée nouvelle avait pour mission de couvrir le flanc droit de la 3e armée contre les forces pouvant déboucher du camp retranché de Metz, en *investissant *progressivement cette place par l'ouest.
> Joffre, _Mém., _t. 1, 1931, p. 276.
> 
> *2.* _P. anal._ [L'obj. désigne un lieu d'habitation ou de travail] Envahir par la force. _Les gardes du commerce investirent mon domicile. Je fus épié, surveillé, saisi à l'improviste, et conduit à la prison de Clichy _(Reybaud, _J. Paturot,_ 1842, p. 427).
> 
> *B. −* _Au fig._ Entourer, cerner de toutes parts. Synon. _assaillir, envahir._


 
fuente: http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/investir (segunda página)


----------



## ochobre8

si, gracias por vuestras sugerencias.. ningún matiz militar aquí puesto que se ocupa un lugar inhabitado para convertirlo en un centro asociativo para niños..


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

El matiz militar está en la palabra empleada, elegida por el autor. Nos hace falta la *frase entera original* para poder ayudarte.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## krometor

*NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos*​
Salut

Je voudrais savoir si ce parole-ci (investie) pourrait signifier "gouvené", ou ça est seulment rapporte à l'argent, merci beaucoup

À El bagre, le destin semble immuable; pour vivre, les habitants de la région ne connaissaient que deux ressources: travailler comme chercheur d'or illégal dans la plaine investie par la guérilla des Farc, ou cultiver les champs de coca de narcotrafiquants acoquinés avec les guérilleros ou les groupes de paramilitaires.

En El Bagre, el destino parece inmutable; para vivir, los habitantes de la región solo tienen dos opciones: o trabajan como buscadores ilegales de oro en la llanura, la cual es dominada por las FARC; o cultivan campos de coca pertenecientes a narcotraficantes que están asociados ya sea con guerrilleros o con grupos paramilitares.

MERCI!!!!


----------



## Pinairun

Investir (acepción 2), en el CNRTL. 

También, mira el post #*5*.


----------



## krometor

D'accord, merci. Donc c'est correct mon traduction?


----------



## Pinairun

krometor said:


> D'accord, merci. Donc c'est correct mon traduction?


 
Oui, c'est l'idée: _dominada, tomada por las FARC._

*Ta* traduction est correc*te*.


----------



## krometor

Merci!!!! J'avais mes doutes


----------



## Sunny June

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour!

J'ai cette phrase, qui a une tournure bien particulière et un vocabulaire pas si simple à traduire...

"Parce qu'elles ne l'ont pas compris, les autorités, confondant prévention, répression et élimination, ont vu les meurtres investir l'ensemble du tissu social. Des formes d'atrocité qu'on croyait archaïques s'imposent à eux - et à nous - comme l'un des visages de notre modernité."

Voici mon essai :

"Por no haber entendido eso, las autoridades, confundiendo prevención, represión y eliminación, fueron las testigos de asesinatos propagándose a todo el tejido social. Formas de atrocidad que se creían arcaicas se imponen a ellos y a nosotros como una de las caras de nuestra modernidad."

Je ne suis pas satisfaite, je trouve ça mal dit. Qu'en pensez vous?

Merci. 

Bonne soirée


----------



## café olé

"*Al *no haber*lo* entendido, las autoridades, confundiendo prevención, represión y eliminación, vieron cómo los asesinatos se propagaban por todo el tejido social. Formas de atrocidad que se consideraban arcaicas se (les) imponen/revelan -a ellos y a nosotros- como una de las caras de nuestra modernidad."

Creo que ahora suena mejor: a ver qué opinan otros...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Je pense que _propagar _n'est pas assez fort pour traduire _investir_. _Invadir _o _adueñarse _me paraissent plus fidèles. Mais ce n'est que mon opinion.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## café olé

Sí, creo que tienes razón... y propongo de paso:

_Formas de violencia consideradas arcaicas se manifiestan/presentan ahora -a ellos y a nosotros- como una cara de la/nuestra modernidad._

Es una traducción algo más libre, pero suena mejor


----------



## ro4519

NUEVA PREGUNTA
 Hilos unidos​ 
Hola! estoy traduciendo una guía turística que habla de un museo y no sé muy bien cómo traducir lo siguiente:

"Dès le mois de septembre, c’est l’exposition « Le modèle a bougé » qui investira les cimaises du BAM." (Museo de Bellas Artes)

 No entiendo muy bien qué tiene que ver quí "invertir". Se refiere a que esta exposición será el elemento estrella del BAM?

Podrñian ayudarme?


----------



## jprr

investir _> ocupar / invadir ... va a "llenar" el lugar.


----------



## ro4519

y entonces cómo lo enlazo con "cimaises"?


----------



## jprr

cimaises : es una "moldura" donde se cuelgan los cuadros... igual ocuparán las paredes / se adueñarán thumbsup: Tina #2) de las paredes.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Hola, pues yo me quedaría mejor con la propuesta de Martine: ...*invadirá* las paredes del BAM, que creo que es una fórmula más habitual en el mundillo del arte. Y que además también encaja perfectamente con las otras preguntas formuladas en el hilo.


----------



## Sunny June

Merci beaucoup à café olé et Cintia&Martine, vous m'avez bien aidé


----------



## rebekina

*​NUEVA PREGUNTA*​

Hola:

Tengo un problema con una frase porque no consigo encontrar el sentido de la misma y no sé a qué se refiere. Es la siguiente: _Quand RalphLauren a investi la cour de l'Ecole nationale supérieure desbeaux-arts de Paris pour y organiser un défilé et un grand dînermondain, le 8 octobre, les étudiants se sont rebellés.
_El problema viene con investir la cour porque no entiendo qué quiere decir en este caso. Sé lo que significa investir y lo que significa la cour pero no en este caso.

Un saludo y gracias de antemano,

Rebeca Zno.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

investir un lieu (es una expresión militar) = ocupar a la fuerza, invadir, adueñarse.
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/investir/1

La cour de una escuela o de un edificio es un patio. Aquí es el sentido habitual.

Gévy


----------



## rebekina

Muchísimas gracias. Ahora entiendo el sentido.


----------



## Margaaqp

*Nueva pregunta*​
Bonjour, pourriez-vous m'aider a traduire cette phrase : Elle investit corporellement l'espace de la salle de psychomotricité. Je cherche à traduire "investiré surtout.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## bioleg

¿Nos puedes dar más contexto? Gracias


----------



## GURB

Hola
Según el contexto - y hablando de espacio- me parece que caben dos posibilidades: _ocupar o invadir._
Un saludo


----------

